# Shoot 1 formatted card and did shoot II... can I get the photos from shoot II back?



## alexoat (Sep 24, 2010)

HI.... I've REALLY done it... I had a shoot, thought I downloaded the files, formatted the card, shot it again... and now realized I didn't have the photos from the first shoot. IS THERE ANY WAY OR AMOUNT of MONEY that can bring those photos back....


----------



## Big Mike (Sep 24, 2010)

I doubt it.


----------



## MarkF48 (Sep 24, 2010)

You could try some image recovery software. I had formatted a card once and even after the format (by the camera) I was able to get some of the images back. You do lessen the chances of recovery by over writing new images to the card, but maybe worth a try.

I have used an older version of this one and it seemed to do what it was supposed to...
Pandora Recovery - Free software downloads and software reviews - CNET Download.com

Just don't set your hopes too high.


----------



## Overread (Sep 24, 2010)

I don't think you'll be able to get anything back now that you've already shot over the shots you formatted. If you had just formatted and not done anything else you probably could have got the shots back - but now there is data written over the data you had stored before so chances are any of the previous shots will be corrupted.


----------



## MarkF48 (Sep 24, 2010)

With the program I linked above, I just tried this on a card that I had formatted and written 5 new images to. The Pandora program was able to recovery 37 image files, none of which were corrupted. While chances are slim that all images can be recovered, particularly if a lot of new images were written, but, it's certainly worth a try to see if any can be recovered.

This is also a good reminder that if you ever sell a camera with the memory cards, be sure that the cards are wiped clean using a file shredding utility or something else to ensure the card doesn't have something you don't want other eyes to see :blushing:.


----------

